
Show HN: Who's offering the biggest holiday discounts? - johndavi
http://labs.diffbot.com/pricetracker
======
johndavi
We've been tracking prices across hundreds of retailers for much of 2015, and,
perhaps unsurprisingly, it's Amazon. This list is a subset showing the
realtime prices from dozens of merchants on some popular items.

Walmart is a close second and will regularly outprice Amazon on certain items.

